# Harbor Freight Tools #95838 Planer



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Trying out my new planer from HFT. Does a great job at smoothing out rough oak boards. Gathers dust well. Had to install a plug in the side as a lot of it was blowing out the wrong side. The attached photo shows what the boards looked like before (top one) and after (bottom one). Got the planer for $37 after a 25% off coupon. Replacement blades are $6.


----------

